# Widebody kits for the New beetle



## Brown E (Mar 19, 2001)

Couldnt find the pic in the search but there was this one silver beetle in a big parking lot with a very wide body kit on it. Heard the kit costs around the 5000 buck range and is actually produced somewhat. I cannot find this pic at all...theyre total replacements of the fenders and the front and rear bumper and looks really really nice. Any help here would be cool. Thanks guys n gals.


----------



## CK98Beeetle (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: Widebody kits for the New beetle (Brown E)*

its the japanese kit, i've seen it advertised, it looks just like the RSi. i think its called I magic RS by the ICP Group i think.


----------



## benathon (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: Widebody kits for the New beetle (CK98Beeetle)*


----------



## benathon (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: Widebody kits for the New beetle (benathon)*


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: Widebody kits for the New beetle (benathon)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Brown E (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: Widebody kits for the New beetle (Brown E)*

Damn now that looks nice! Who makes it and where does it come from?


[Modified by Brown E, 9:48 AM 3-28-2003]


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Widebody kits for the New beetle (Brown E)*

I am currently working with a company out of Indiana to develop a full RSi replica kit. This would be a urethane widebody kit and would include all new bumpers, fenders, and skirts. if you are interested I could keep you updated with the progression of the development.


----------



## ExSHO (Dec 1, 2001)

*Re: Widebody kits for the New beetle (bugasm99)*

That is one unbelievable-looking Beetle!!!! Love the 911SC-style scoop in the hood and the squared fenders. I could be satisfied for a LONG TIME with that car in my garage. Could go on forever about this bad Bug but I'll shut up now.
Brown E, I'd love to hear details of your RSi kit as they develop...


----------



## Loic (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Widebody kits for the New beetle (Brown E)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Damn now that looks nice! Who makes it and where does it come from?

[Modified by Brown E, 9:48 AM 3-28-2003][HR][/HR]​this is the IPC kit, from Japan... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The Ninja (Apr 2, 2001)

*Re: Widebody kits for the New beetle (Brown E)*

Take off the huge rear wing, and the Altezza's and I would be all over it.


----------



## TTR BUG (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Widebody kits for the New beetle (NBracer8)*

Actually I kinda think the wing fits in this case, but I totally agree on the altezza's http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Sick kit, I so need that


----------



## MeetleBan (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: Widebody kits for the New beetle (Brown E)*

Dietrich also make a wide body kit. More subtle than the RSI copy kit. And cheaper too I believe.
You can see it on the HPA Beetle. http://www.hpamotorsport.com


----------



## VdubMAN53 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Widebody kits for the New beetle (MeetleBan)*

Dose anybody know a web sight where i can look at hoods with scoops in them


----------



## benathon (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: Widebody kits for the New beetle (VdubMAN53)*

Anyone interested in the BCC kit? I have one avaible. email me at [email protected]


----------



## dhk (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: Widebody kits for the New beetle (TTR BUG)*

I like the big wing on this kit, but I'd leave off the wing at the hatchtop. Agree those Alteeza's have to go too. This is a really great wide-body look. 
Dan


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Widebody kits for the New beetle (benathon)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Anyone interested in the BCC kit? I have one avaible. email me at [email protected][HR][/HR]​After all that waiting.. planning something different?


----------



## benathon (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: Widebody kits for the New beetle (bugasm99)*

I lost my job during the 4 months and I have to pay for summer tuition. I can't afford to take out a loan either.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Widebody kits for the New beetle (benathon)*

Ahhh, sorry to hear that. Similar thing happened to me a while back, except I had to sell my turbo kit.


----------



## benathon (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: Widebody kits for the New beetle (bugasm99)*

That blows.
Sorry to hear that you had to sell your Turbo kit, I know that must have sucked. 
Did you ever get a new turbo?
Yeah I really dont want to sell the kit, but I'm trying to do everything possible but it doesn't look good at this point in time. I have been wanting this kit for SO long.


----------



## TTR BUG (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Widebody kits for the New beetle (VdubMAN53)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Dose anybody know a web sight where i can look at hoods with scoops in them [HR][/HR]​http://www.bugmod.com might still have a couple of pics of them up


----------



## VdubMAN53 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Widebody kits for the New beetle (TTR BUG)*

cool thx


----------



## BADNESS969 (May 19, 2001)

*Re: Widebody kits for the New beetle (VdubMAN53)*

Just to let anyone who is interested in buying Benathon's BCC kit...he got 30% off from BCC so don't pay anymore than that. The breakdown...the wing $550 - $165, the front $475 - $142.50, the rear $475 - $142.50 and I'm not sure if he got the side skirts but they are $265. So without the skirts the kit comes to $1050. Smokin deal for anyone who wants it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The only reason I am posting this is because that he agreed to show the car if he got a killer deal on the kit. Since he can't stand up to his end of the deal, I don't want to see him profit from backing out of it. Just fair business as I'm sure you would all agree










[Modified by BADNESS969, 9:04 PM 4-7-2003]


----------



## benathon (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: Widebody kits for the New beetle (BADNESS969)*

Actually I paid nearly $1800 for it BADNESS!!! and I'm not thinking about selling it anymore. Why don't you ask ANDY how much I paid.


----------



## benathon (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: Widebody kits for the New beetle (benathon)*

I also never AGREED to anything. It was just talks with Julie. The talks about that stopped when Julie got into a car accident. Get your facts straight and stop assuming stuff, that you have no business over...


----------



## benathon (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: Widebody kits for the New beetle (benathon)*

he wing $550 - $165, the front $475 - $142.50, the rear $475 - $142.50 and I'm not sure if he got the side skirts but they are $265. 
Spoiler - $550 - Discount $165
Front - $475 - Discount $142.50
Rear- $475 - Discount $142.50
Skirts- $265 - Discount $79.50
Exhaust - $550 - Discount $165
Total Retail - $2315 
Discount Cost - $1620.50
Plus Shipping 
So I guess you need to learn how to do math too, badness...


----------



## benathon (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: Widebody kits for the New beetle (benathon)*

You also forgot to mention that ANDY had ALL the parts on sale from December to like Feburary.


----------



## benathon (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: Widebody kits for the New beetle (benathon)*

The REAL reason that he gave me a discount was because I bought the WHOLE kit. He's been offering the Front/Rear/Spoiler to almost everyone for $1000.


----------



## gravitywell (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Widebody kits for the New beetle (bugasm99)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I am currently working with a company out of Indiana to develop a full RSi replica kit. This would be a urethane widebody kit and would include all new bumpers, fenders, and skirts. if you are interested I could keep you updated with the progression of the development.[HR][/HR]​I'd love to be updated with its progression. 

And benathon, try using the edit function to add to your previous messages, instead of trolling up your post count. 


[Modified by gravitywell, 8:26 PM 4-8-2003]


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Widebody kits for the New beetle (gravitywell)*

will do!


----------

